# Some recent turnings



## RATWOOD (17 Feb 2006)

Hi I have been playing on my lathe 




















[/img]

comments and criticism however harsh will be greatly appreciated


----------



## PowerTool (18 Feb 2006)

Hi - like the captive ring goblet,but a couple of questions :-

1)What wood did you use ?

and 

2)If that is a mouse and mousemat,_how_ small are they ? :shock: 

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (18 Feb 2006)

Little beauties, I guess waste disposal is not a major problem :lol:


----------



## Oldflyer2 (18 Feb 2006)

Those are little beauties indeed. The one with the white powder inside looks like it might be pipestone. If it is, you can remove that powder with a wet paper towel .

The captive ring is a nice touch as well.

Well done.

Tom


----------



## RATWOOD (18 Feb 2006)

hi thank you for your comments they are about 25mm
I do not know what wood as it was laying in the shop
the one by the mouse and mousemat is corian


----------



## SketchUp Guru (20 Feb 2006)

Pretty amazing. I'd like to see the dining room table you made from the was from that center goblet.


----------



## La Truciolara (28 Feb 2006)

COngratulation!
It is far more difficult to turn so little object than big ones.
Super production!
In addition I guess you are quickly done with the swiping off the floor from your shavings :lol:


----------



## RATWOOD (29 Jan 2007)

Hi I have been playing on my lathe again. The first turning I have done since october 06













comments and criticism however harsh will be greatly appreciated


----------



## Bodrighy (29 Jan 2007)

One criticism. Could you please not make me feel stupid. I was looking around for some wood to turn and thought I had none worth working on. Now I'm going to have to go to the kindling box and dig all that scrap out again! :x

They are really beautiful and look much more difficult to do than bigger stuff. I have access to dental picks and things, I wonder if they can be adapted to tiny turning tools, not sure what the steel is like, anyone know?

Pete


----------



## DaveL (29 Jan 2007)

Hi Ratwood

Nice looking pieces.8) 

You have been talking to oldsoke too much, Graham makes loverly things from wood I would use to light the wood burner with.


----------



## RATWOOD (29 Jan 2007)

HI pete
I use standard turning tools and a drill, to drill the center of the goblet
wood cost money :lol: :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (29 Jan 2007)

Hi Ratwood... good to see you're back at the lathe... don't know where you are in Northants but if you fancy calling in anytime... just small talk :wink: 

Dave, ....woodburner..... !!

Pete, you can make a tidy little hook shaped tool, for turning captive rings on miniatures, from some styles of dental pick... in mini turning the quality of the steel is not quite so important as with the big stuff (that's anythinh over 20mm :lol: )


----------



## RATWOOD (29 Jan 2007)

Hi Graham 
I am in the south of the county

Chris


----------



## Anonymous (29 Jan 2007)

Chris, I remember the days when Peterborough _was_ in Northants!!!

pm me if you're interested...


----------



## Bodrighy (29 Jan 2007)

oldsoke":17u60na2 said:


> Pete, you can make a tidy little hook shaped tool, for turning captive rings on miniatures, from some styles of dental pick... in mini turning the quality of the steel is not quite so important as with the big stuff (that's anythinh over 20mm :lol: )



I presume you put a decent handle on them first, the small diameter of the pick would be pretty difficult to grasp. One of the ones I've got is double ended as well, could be dangerous if it digs!!! See image below.




The yellow thing is a biro not a pick, for size comparison :lol: 
Pete


----------



## Anonymous (29 Jan 2007)

The double ended types are great... cut though the middle = bogof :lol: 

The bottom (sorry, I know you have problems with them :wink: ) one would make a captive ring tool or a mini skew... suitably handled (next time you see Ashley Iles stand at a show, ask for their reject handles... the ones they use for carver's tools) ...4 for a £ ...a year or so ago.


----------



## Alf (30 Jan 2007)

oldsoke":1p7blldv said:


> next time you see Ashley Iles stand at a show, ask for their reject handles... the ones they use for carver's tools) ...4 for a £ ...a tear or so ago.


_Gott in himmel!_ You're *turners*, you have *lathes* - you can *make them*. ](*,) Ack, here I am trying to convince the latheless that doesn't mean they can't make handles and here are the lathed _buying them_. I'm going in a corner and sobbing now...  

Cheers, Alf


----------



## NickWelford (30 Jan 2007)

I'll second Alf's comment there.
Also, I use 3 inch masonry nails ground down to small skews and ring tools - just hammer the nail into your freshly turned handle, cut off the head and grind a profile - works a treat, and pretty cheap.


----------



## Anonymous (30 Jan 2007)

Ach du liebe chrysake!

The brass ferrules cost almost as much as a reject handle... OK, they're not as pretty as custom turned handles but they still work :wink: 
(you can come out of the corner now alf :lol: )

Nick you're quite right about the masonry nails but... silver steel rod is only a few pence more and offers a variety of diameters... and possibilities. Cromwell Tools is about the cheapest place in Pbro...


----------



## NickWelford (30 Jan 2007)

Brass ferrules? What's wrong with scrap copper pipe? Need 22mm though.

I must pop into Cromwell sometime. Sounds a useful place. Do they do small quantities?


----------



## Anonymous (30 Jan 2007)

Cromwell tools... yes they'll do single rods (at least they did a year or so ago) they have a website http://www.cromwell.co.uk/

Nowt wrong with copper pipe, does the job but it's probably worth more as scrap these days :wink:


----------



## RATWOOD (31 Jan 2007)

Have been playing again the small one is about 15 mm


----------



## PowerTool (31 Jan 2007)

Very nice - but what do you use for blanks - matchsticks ?? :wink: 

Andrew


----------



## RATWOOD (31 Jan 2007)

Hi it is about 10 mm sq


----------



## Anonymous (1 Feb 2007)

Hi Chris

I can see you're having fun! I'm guessing we have the same size waste bin... eggcup :lol: 

Now there's a thought... egg and egg cup in 1/12th.....


----------



## Bodrighy (1 Feb 2007)

Now see if you can get the Lord's Prayer down the side in pyrography

Pete


----------



## RATWOOD (2 Feb 2007)

Made this tonight 




going back out to see if I can go smaller


----------



## Anonymous (3 Feb 2007)

I luv to see boundaries being pushed  

Couple of questions... is it one piece or egg and cup?

Is the Lord's Prayer on the other side :lol:


----------



## RATWOOD (3 Feb 2007)

Hi if it was one piece it wouldn't be an egg and cup

ps I have done a smaller one I will put up a photo in the morning :lol: :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (3 Feb 2007)

RATWOOD":rvet9pjq said:


> Hi if it was one piece it wouldn't be an egg and cup
> 
> ps I have done a smaller one I will put up a photo in the morning :lol: :lol:


----------



## RATWOOD (3 Feb 2007)




----------



## DaveL (3 Feb 2007)

OK so just were do you buy these over size steel rules from? :wink: 

Nice work even if a lot of us can't see well enough to appreciate it fully. =D>


----------



## RATWOOD (3 Feb 2007)

:lol: :lol: I made it my self it is about 2 foot tall


----------



## RATWOOD (26 Feb 2007)

Have been having fun :lol: this time not so small in MDF


----------



## RATWOOD (21 Feb 2008)

A hollow Form


----------



## Bodrighy (21 Feb 2008)

Welcome back to the slope. I am guessing that that is another mini turning? Just how big is it?Are the inserts dowelled in?

Pete


----------



## Paul.J (21 Feb 2008)

Hello Stranger.
Good to see your still at it Chris.
Not sure about the MDF piece but the hollow form looks good.
How did you get those insert pieces to fit so well.
How are the flowers going.


----------



## RATWOOD (22 Feb 2008)

Paul.J":10c90cld said:


> Hello Stranger.
> Good to see your still at it Chris.
> Not sure about the MDF piece but the hollow form looks good.
> How did you get those insert pieces to fit so well.
> How are the flowers going.


hi the MDF was something for work but I put a captive ring on it just to see if mdf would take it,

"hollow Form "
the insert's are turned then the hollow Form is pushed on to the dowel

the hollow Form is about 6" tall


----------



## PowerTool (22 Feb 2008)

Like the latest piece,Chris;the contrasting colours look great.
And nice to see you around again.(Must have had to trawl back a few pages to find this thread again :wink: )

Andrew


----------



## RATWOOD (22 Feb 2008)

still been around but not doing much wood turning :lol:


----------



## RATWOOD (22 Feb 2008)

hi I have been on holiday this week I have had some time in the workshop 















whoops 

bud varse's


----------



## RATWOOD (23 Feb 2008)

A hollow Form in the making






drying in the microwave 





















one in mm for those who can not understand inches :lol:


----------



## CHJ (23 Feb 2008)

Some serious woodworm problem you have there Chris :lol: 

A lot of work involved in marrying those two halves back together me thinks, interesting project though.


----------



## PowerTool (23 Feb 2008)

All nice stuff again,Chris - also,with the help of your pictures,I now understand more about how you make hollow forms.
Hope it was the outside microwave,and not the best kitchen one.. :shock: 

Andrew


----------



## Paul.J (23 Feb 2008)

Very nice Chris  
Do you have much success with the microwave drying :?:


----------



## RATWOOD (23 Feb 2008)

PowerTool":3pu5nq73 said:


> All nice stuff again,Chris - also,with the help of your pictures,I now understand more about how you make hollow forms.
> Hope it was the outside microwave,and not the best kitchen one.. :shock:
> 
> Andrew



The microwave is an old one my daughter gave to me to put in the workshop



> Very nice Chris
> Do you have much success with the microwave drying



yes m8 10 sec's full power rest 10-30 mins


----------



## RATWOOD (24 Feb 2008)

Some moor on the hollow form 
makeing the dowel 











some of the dowel in the hollow form


----------



## RATWOOD (24 Feb 2008)

cuting the dowel off







almost there


----------



## Paul.J (25 Feb 2008)

Chris.
That looks really effective  
So the inserts are put in endgrain,yet they look as if they are with the grain :? 
Also don't you get any movement when drying the 2 pieces :?:


----------



## RATWOOD (25 Feb 2008)

HI Paul
the dowels are end grain

I hope I do not get any movement [-o< as it will be going in a show


----------



## RATWOOD (19 Oct 2008)

some hollowing


























Picked up some wood


----------



## Woodmagnet (19 Oct 2008)

Hi Chris, what species of timber is there in the van?


----------



## maltrout512 (19 Oct 2008)

Nice work RATWOOD, I would have a drink on you but I can't find my glass.





Oh well I'll just drink out of the bottle. CHEERS


----------



## RATWOOD (19 Oct 2008)

the best sort free :lol: 








apple and plum I think ?


----------



## Paul.J (19 Oct 2008)

Looking good Chris  
Are these your first attempts with the Munro :?:


----------



## RATWOOD (19 Oct 2008)

Paul.J":15ko3jm4 said:


> Looking good Chris
> Are these your first attempts with the Munro :?:



yes m8 still having trouble adjusting it for fine cut's
have been using the btc for finishing cut


----------



## RATWOOD (19 Oct 2008)

been playing again :lol:


----------



## CHJ (19 Oct 2008)

Certainly creating a lot of shavings of late *Chris*, You seem to be exploring a variety of differing woods and challenges with the new tool.


----------



## Blister (20 Oct 2008)

Chris 

Is thay a cooker hood on the wall behind your lathe ?

Filter / lights all in one flat unit , and recycling all in one go 

SORTED :wink:


----------



## RATWOOD (25 Oct 2008)

Blister":191s9cuw said:


> Chris
> 
> Is thay a cooker hood on the wall behind your lathe ?
> 
> ...



yes m8 the cooker hood came out of a house we fitted A new kitchen in


----------



## RATWOOD (25 Oct 2008)

some more turning


----------



## gasmansteve (25 Oct 2008)

Nice one Chris, pretty good on that little stuff arn`t you :wink: 

Steve


----------



## wabbitpoo (26 Oct 2008)

RATWOOD":3p5hy588 said:


> some moor turning



Yoe mean you found the wood on a moor?


----------



## Woodmagnet (26 Oct 2008)

Nice find. :lol:


----------



## RATWOOD (26 Oct 2008)

no wrong moor should have been more


----------



## Woodmagnet (26 Oct 2008)

Roger. :lol:


----------



## RATWOOD (26 Oct 2008)

to day's effort 
screw driver in box




pink ivory




olive wood




bubinga


----------



## Anonymous (26 Oct 2008)

How did you achieve the knurling on the screwdriver Chris?


----------



## CHJ (26 Oct 2008)

Good to see you getting a handle on this turning lark *Chris*.


----------



## RATWOOD (27 Oct 2008)

CHJ":2y0rzj8s said:


> Good to see you getting a handle on this turning lark *Chris*.


 :roll:


----------



## RATWOOD (27 Oct 2008)

oldsoke":16liercr said:


> How did you achieve the knurling on the screwdriver Chris?



Hi Graham 
it's made with the Robert Sorby Spiralling & Texturing Tool


----------



## RATWOOD (12 Nov 2008)

Turned this to night


----------



## RATWOOD (27 Mar 2009)

Turned this today


----------



## Bodrighy (27 Mar 2009)

Very brave going that thin on this one Ratty.....been pinching my wood by the look of it. :lol: 

Pete


----------



## Paul.J (27 Mar 2009)

That looks to be thin Chris.Is at the rim thickness all the way through :?: 
Is the timber used Beech :?:


----------



## Woodmagnet (27 Mar 2009)

:shock: :shock: :shock: Cor blimey Chris, that
looks very nice mate. Well done.


----------



## RATWOOD (27 Mar 2009)

> Bodrighy
> 
> Very brave going that thin on this one Ratty.....been pinching my wood by the look of it.



no not your wood :lol: got is at SK Midlands Show at Stoneleigh sealed the end's with glue and put in a plastic bag to keep it wet




> Paul.J
> 
> That looks to be thin Chris.Is at the rim thickness all the way through
> Is the timber used Beech



Hi Paul it is about 2 to 3mm all the way round


----------



## RATWOOD (27 Mar 2009)

I am not happy I turned this to night  











A bit thin






then this    











A lot of work to turn it in to a natural edge vase


----------



## Paul.J (28 Mar 2009)

Jumpin Junipers Chris,how thin is that :shock: 
Time to do some sculpteral work i think.  
I got Micheal O Donnel's Video the other week where he does his really thin wet turnings.Just amazing to see it done :shock: 
He uses plenty of water to keep the wood wet.


----------



## mikec (29 Mar 2009)

Hi Chris, time for some creative thinking.

A semi natural edge may save the day.

How thin is THAT :shock: :shock: :!: 

Mike C


----------



## Jenx (29 Mar 2009)

wow ! thats thin !! hope you can save it Chris... looks too good jo 'junk' it.. N/E ?? 8) 8) 

Best of luck - show us if you do, yes ? 8) 8) 8)


----------



## RATWOOD (4 Oct 2010)

I have been playing with multi centre turning


----------



## CHJ (4 Oct 2010)

Some off the straight and narrow work there Chris, did you counterbalance it?
Presume you did not do it on the mini :lol:


----------



## RATWOOD (5 Oct 2010)

I done 2 for the counterbalance and it was done on the dml 305vs


----------



## Bodrighy (5 Oct 2010)

Very contemporary looking there Chris. How big is it?

Pete


----------



## RATWOOD (5 Oct 2010)

in old money 6" x 4" x 2"


----------



## Bodrighy (5 Oct 2010)

RATWOOD":g38e4os4 said:


> in old money 6" x 4" x 2"



You man in proper money :lol: 

Pete


----------



## Jonzjob (5 Oct 2010)

Would this help Pete?

http://www.france-property-and-informat ... verter.htm

Chris although I ain't keen on the latest off centre stuff the rest especially the likkle stuff for me is great! Plus the clearing up after don't take so long do it!!


----------



## RATWOOD (7 Oct 2010)

A bit of colouring


----------



## Jonzjob (7 Oct 2010)

Really sorry Ratty, but that does absolutely nothing for me. The grain showing in the top photo looks lovely, elm I would think. To cover it is a shame for me. Just as well we ain't all the same I suppose?


----------

